# Post Your Control V!!!



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Press Ctrl V and post exactly what comes up! 
No changing anything! This could be interesting 

I will start:

Department of Immigration and Multicultural Affairs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope you have a good day today

*smiles*


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

LimeWire version 4.16.6
Java version 1.6.0_05 from Sun Microsystems Inc.
Windows XP v. 5.1 on x86
Free/total memory: 32289456/33357824

com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.GUILoader$StartupFailedException: .\lib\hashes (The system cannot find the file specified)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.GUILoader.sanityCheck(GUILoader.java:286)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.GUILoader.load(GUILoader.java:57)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.Main.main(Main.java:44)

STARTUP ERROR!

-- listing properties --
SEND_LIME_RESPONSES=0.999f
SESSIONS=192
COUNTRY=
DISABLE_DHT_NETWORK=false
CUSTOM_FD_CRITERIA=ups;atUpSet;<;cups;cUpSet;<;OR;NOT;la...
AVERAGE_UPTIME=71821
LAST_FILECHOOSER_DIR=C:\Program Files\LimeWire
FILTER_HASH_QUERIES=true
APP_HEIGHT=994
EXTENSIONS_MIGRATE=false
MIN_PASSIVE_LEAF_DHT_INITIAL_UPTIME=300000
MAX_ALTS_PER_RESPONSE=11
IGNORE_ALL_BUGS=true
INSPECTOR_IPS=76.8.67.27
MAX_SIM_DOWNLOAD=200
TOTAL_CONNECTIONS=303
SEARCH_WARNING=Only search results with a {0} are of...
DHT_MODE=ACTIVE
MAX_UPLOAD_BYTES_PER_SEC=3
SWT_BROWSER_HOME_URL=http://www.limewire.com/client/index....
SWT_BROWSER_TOOLTIP=Learn More...
SWT_BROWSER_TITLE_WITH_AMPS=New @ &Lime
IDLE_CONNECTIONS=2
CONTENT_MANAGEMENT_ACTIVE=true
DHT_BOOTSTRAP_HOSTS=76.8.67.27:6002
MIN_ACTIVE_DHT_INITIAL_UPTIME=3600000
UPDATE_GIVEUP_FACTOR=49
MIN_PASSIVE_LEAF_DHT_AVERAGE_UPTIME=60000
BLACK_LISTED_IP_ADDRESSES=66.110.145.123
CONTENT_AUTHORITIES=fserv1.limewire.com:10000
EVER_SUPERNODE_CAPABLE=true
MAX_ALTS_TO_DISPLAY=2
LIME_SIGNED_RESPONSE=VTWQABLTOIACAY3PNUXGY2LNMVTXE33VOAXGO...
WINDOW_Y=0
WINDOW_X=0
CRAWLER_IPS=76.8.67.27;
DISABLE_OOB_V2=0.999f
MIN_CONNECT_TIME=4
ENABLE_PASSIVE_LEAF_DHT_MODE=true
MAX_DHT_ALT_LOC_QUERY_ATTEMPTS=500
LAST_HTTP_FAILOVER=1208378963593
EXTENSIONS_TO_SEARCH_FOR=tar;mp3;html;shn;py;au;rmj;tex;ra;iso...
TOTAL_CONNECTION_TIME=1603285716
AVERAGE_CONNECTION_TIME=5291372
AFTER_SEARCH_NETWORK_LINK=http://www.limewire.com/inclient/?sta...
UPDATE_DOWNLOAD_DELAY=14400001
MAXIMIZE_WINDOW=true
UI_LIBRARY_TREE_DIVIDER_LOCATION=135
SEARCH_DATABASE=low lows	the low lows	parker and lily...
MIN_ACTIVE_DHT_AVERAGE_UPTIME=1800000
UPDATE_DELAY=25200001
DIRECTORIES_TO_SEARCH_FOR_FILES=C:\dell\drivers\R69382;C:\Documents a...
FRACTIONAL_UPTIME=0.013198086
LAST_ACCEPTABLE_BUG_VERSION=4.16.6
FORCED_IP_ADDRESS_STRING=76.67.115.97
UNSET_FIREWALLED_FROM_CONNECTBACK=true
LIME_QRP_ENTRIES=lime;wire;limewire;pro;limewirepro
INSTALLED=true
AFTER_SEARCH_LOCAL_LINK=http://www.limewire.com/inclient/?sta...
MAX_DOWNLOAD_BYTES_PER_SEC=83
APP_WIDTH=1280
UPDATE_MIN_ATTEMPTS=1999
DIRETORY_FOR_SAVING_LWS_FILES=C:\Documents and Settings\User\My Doc...
ACTIVE_DHT_ROUTETABLE_VERSION=1
ENABLE_PUSH_PROXY_QUERIES=true
ENABLE_PASSIVE_DHT_MODE=true
LAST_UPDATE_TIMESTAMP=1
ENABLE_DHT_ALT_LOC_QUERIES=true
RUN_ONCE=true
SHOW_TOTD=false
MAX_SKIP_ACKS=2
DHT_NODE_ID=85645B5F991642CF6A7E0CAF66BBF9470C1F008F
LAST_SHUTDOWN_TIME=1209851335656
INTRO_HAS_LINK=true
UPDATE_RETRY_DELAY=1800001
SWT_BROWSER_TOOLTIP_PRO=Learn More...
PORT=38028
PUBLISH_ALT_LOCS=true
RUN_ON_STARTUP=false
HOSTILE_IPS=128.108.*.*;208.109.*.*;64.59.64.0/18...
DIRECTORY_FOR_SAVING_FILES=C:\Documents and Settings\User\Shared
LAST_GWEBCACHE_FETCH_TIME=1171850915234
SEARCH_BANNER= {0} Visit LimeWire.com for important...
CONNECT_ON_STARTUP=false
SWT_BROWSER_TITLE_WITH_AMPS_PRO=New @ &Lime
CLIENT_ID=461A6264C4E9A6263EB7A4E3639F0000
LAST_EXPIRE_TIME=1208665328385
EXTENSIONS_LIST_UNSHARED=doc;pdf;rtf
TEMPLATE_FOR_SAVING_LWS_FILES=
TOTAL_UPTIME=13717924
AFTER_SEARCH_PRO_SHOW=true
LIME_SEARCH_TERMS=lime;wire;limewire;pro;limewirepro;
PUBLISH_PUSH_PROXIES=true
INTRO_NETWORK_LINK=http://www.limewire.com/inclient/?sta...


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index ... 727AAp1epo


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Medicare Nursing Home Coverage
Medicare is the vision and campaign promise of President John F. Kennedy to provide universal medical insurance to all aged Americans. His untimely death did not allow him to fulfill his promise, but President Lyndon Johnson was able to win passage of the plan in the form of amendments to the Social Security Act. Passed in 1965, Title VIII of the amendment established Medicare and Title IX established Medicaid. 

Medicare Part A & B is now the health insurance plan for all eligible individuals age 65 and older and certain younger disabled persons.. Because of its universal availability almost everyone over age 65 in this country is covered by Medicare. There are about 40 million Medicare beneficiaries nationwide.

Medicare will pay for 20 days of a skilled nursing care facility at full cost and the difference between the amount above $114 (2005) per day and the actual cost for another 80 days. Private Medicare supplement insurance usually pays the 80 days of $114 per day if a person carries this insurance and the right policy form. However, Medicare often stops paying before reaching the full 100 days. When Medicare stops, so does the supplement coverage. The average paid Medicare nursing home stay was 23 days in 1997, only 1/5 of the allowable time. Nationwide, Medicare paid 12% of nursing home receipts in 1998. 

To qualify for Medicare nursing home coverage, the individual must spend at least 3 full days in a hospital and must have a skilled nursing need and have a doctor order it. The transfer from a hospital must occur within a certain time period.

There is a misconception that Medicare automatically covers up to 100 days of most nursing home stays. . Even though a large number of nursing home admissions come from hospitals, not all of these receive Medicare. Many are younger than 65 and not on Medicare. For those over 65, a hospital stay resulting in nursing home care does not automatically qualify for Medicare coverage. The stay may have been less than 3 full days or there may not be a skilled need. And as has already been pointed out, even if a person qualifies for Medicare coverage it is likely to be much less than 100 days. The average coverage is about 20 days.

it was a school assignment.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.snopes.com/crime/warnings/carjack.asp


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

:cry Wat about apple users.....


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Control the


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

(513) 752-1240

*Uhhhhhh don't call that. It's just the JC Penny hair salon.* ops 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

lol everyone has websites... 

Rundle, G (2006) ‘The Eighties and Beyond’ in Beilharz, P and Hogan, T (Eds) Sociology – Place, Time & Division, Oxford University Press, South Melbourne

was doing essay


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:wel


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

hydrostatic pressure


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_Bonny


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Please do help me out here: What is the specific nature of the flawed understanding?


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

http://photos-010.ll.facebook.com/photo ... 08_536.jpg


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

- **** - says:
close
- **** - says:
your eyes and mouth arnt so big
- **** - says:
but very close


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

If he hollers let him go


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

conocimientos


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

She is so tiny, but she is full grown. Runt of the litter I guess.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

http://rapidshare.com/files/114691649/T ... .part5.rar


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

http://ashefire.net/Gallery/albums/album03/TUBCAT.jpg


----------



## St0ne (Apr 27, 2008)

http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/f/flig ... jenny.html


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c32/t ... dur/36.gif


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes, I am ready to take action on this matter. I made a poll to get some input on how we should deal with this ninja-hater "darksoul":

http://www.socialanxietyfriends.com/poll/

http://www.socialanxietyfriends.com/poll/


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Who pity yr band fandom ???(i hear.. who killed yr best frienda (lots of words seem to have an added "a" at the end))
Are you lovely pass you will my laser cuts for time to heal.(are ya lovely, i still will my razor cuts more time to heal)
Guess again now. (yes i did now)
Come on and read video yr backseat dreams to me.(we video backseat dreams for me)
Put a tight skirt on and bend for me.(put yr..)
Won't you bend for me?

So you're are you here truth girl we're here all to see girl.(show ya all yr hidden truths girl and we and we all will see)
Cause you think you're hot to trot but you're not.
You're not hot to trot no!
Come on! (and)
Put a tight skirt on and bend bend bend for me.(put yr..)
So you hear the truth girl and we're all here to see.(show yr hidden truths girl and we all all all will see)
Put a tight skirt on and bend for me.(put yr..)
so you hear the truth girl and we all to(show yr hidden truths girl and we all will)
seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.(eeeeeeeeeeeeee!)

Talk(talkin)
Dress size lookin' good, *** size(fair *** size)
You like to sing it to me.
Procrastinate while we envy come for me.(while we envy compliments?)
That's right.

Cause you think you are hot to trot. You're not.(but yr not)
You're not hot to trot.
Her visual motion.
Love potion number 9.
Yr woman's ways your woman's ways Wont stand the test of time time time(yr willing ways? yr villian ways? hear an L in there but live i know i've heard yr hidden ways, ****ing enunciate jillian!)
Her visual motion.
Love potion number 9.
Yr winners ways Yr winners ways Won't stand the test of time(willing, wheeling, villian, hidden, what the ****!)

I'm picking you up slamming you down to make you mine.
I said I pick you up and slam you down to make you mine.(i said i'll..)
cause we know yr past and we know you love!(lies or life)

no you're not
hot to trot
no you're not
ooo hot to trot.
I said you're not hot to trot.
Not not hot hot to to trot no!(no yr not not..)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well I loved my aunt - but she died
And my uncle lou - then he died

Im searching for something which cant be found - but Im hoping
I still dream of dad - though he died

Everything dies - everything dies

My mas so sick - she might die
Though my girls quite fit - she will die

Still looking for someone who was around - barely coping
Now I hate myself - wish Id die

Everything dies - everything dies
Everything dies - everything

No why - oh God I miss you
No why - oh God I miss you - I really miss you
No no no no

No why - oh God I miss you
No why - oh God I miss you - I really miss you

Everything dies - everything dies
Everything dies - everything - no no no no

Everything dies - everything dies
Everything dies - everything


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

<cry><cry><cry>


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

function incrementAttempts() {
attempts++;
_global.userAttempts = attempts;
attempts_txt.text = String(attempts);


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Post Your Control V!!! 
[ Go to page: 1, 2 ]


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

83cm-59cm-92cm


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't wait to be a mother


----------



## St0ne (Apr 27, 2008)

http://compnetworking.about.com/od/work ... nflict.htm


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

- “Racial categories obviously do not exist outside cultural and spatial context, but are thoroughly framed by and within it” (Ang 9).
- “Those who have experienced cultural displacement are forced to accept the provisional nature of all truths, all certainties” (Ang 10).


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/s ... _merch.jpg


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.nataliedee.com/051708/rest-i ... y-food.jpg


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

wmiprvse


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

primero, segundo, tercero, cuarto, quinto, sexto, séptimo, octavo, noveno, décimo

The ordinal numbers ("first" through "tenth") in Spanish!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Heheh, I wouldn't have expected anything less. I guess I would say that I feel... trumscrelescent. And now that you mention it, I have been called a pimp once before by someone who was passing me in the hallways at school. "Excuse me, pimp." he said. Well, needless to say, that was the best day of my life.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Raymond Marble: [Connie falls off a couch] Connie! Connie, are you alright?
Connie Marble: What happened, Raymond? What happened?
Raymond Marble: The couch, it... it rejected you!
Connie Marble: Something's wrong, Raymond! Something's terribly wrong!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

http://www.ae.com/web/browse/product.js ... =0164_3179


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

http://toolmonger.com/wp-content/upload ... ressor.jpg


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

Nepean Shores


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

http://www.xanga.com/


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Eeny, Meeny, Miny, Moe!Posted: Mon Jun 09, 2008 6:21 pm


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ross: Yeah but uh... Okay, okay look you guys know that Rachel and I slept together, but there's something else. Rachel's pregnant.
Joey: (simultaneously) Oh my God!!! I can't believe that!!
Phoebe: (simultaneously) Holy mother of God!!!
Ross: With my child.
Phoebe: That is brand new information!!
Ross: You already know don't you?
Phoebe: A little


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

boners.com


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

how to connect nintendo ds to the internet?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

"One Girl Revolution" by Superchick


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.watch-movies.net/


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

http://www.general-anaesthesia.com/imag ... atrice.jpg


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

Chris Richardson


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

You are a teenager at heart. You don't quite feel like a grown up yet, but you don't feel like a kid.
You question authority and are still trying to find your place in this world.

You're quite rebellious, and you don't like being told what to do. You like to do things your way.
You have your own unique style, taste in music, and outlook on life.


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

http://www.racingfr.com/forum/index.php ... 23327&st=0


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

*marshemellow
*jds pillow
*clothes/shoes
*make-up
*mp3
*books
*fiji water


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

if he meows, tickle his belly


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

http://www.9wsyr.com/mediacenter/local. ... vCatId=480

a time lapse video and discussion of a wall cloud (precursor to a tornado) that was almost right over my home Monday.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

http://www.recordsale.de/cdpix/s/stevie ... _july(scan).jpg


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

http://www.mortigitempo.com/too_bored/i ... icon23.gif


----------



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

yhu67



:lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ally____xoxo


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

nasty naught boy- xtina


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I want to hold a mirror up to society and then win world record for biggest mirror.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm sick of surviving. 
I want to live.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

m&m cookies


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Kurt Halsey Frederiksen


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Complex CU3


----------

